
Apple Park employees reportedly smacking into new headquarters’ glass walls - Bitcoin_McPonzi
https://sf.curbed.com/2018/2/16/17021218/apple-park-employees-glass-walls-hitting
======
klez
Can mods please change the submission's link to the original article instead
of this blogspam?

[http://time.com/5162419/apple-new-headquarters-
glass/](http://time.com/5162419/apple-new-headquarters-glass/)

------
karmakaze
That was an amusing read. True to Apple's "form over function", like how the
wireless magic mouse doesn't charge from the edge because that would leave a
notch. I suppose with iPhone X, notches are 'in' and we can expect a new
mouse.

~~~
dpkonofa
>like how the wireless magic mouse doesn't charge from the edge

That's not at all true. The magic mouse charges from the bottom to discourage
people from leaving it plugged in while they're using it which, as most people
do with rechargeable mice, kills the battery.

~~~
robotresearcher
Then why is the keyboard different?

~~~
dpkonofa
The keyboard isn't rechargeable. The batteries are and you can remove the
batteries and replace them. The mouse's battery is internal and cannot be
replaced by the user.

~~~
robotresearcher
The two Magic Keyboard models don't appear to have user-replaceable batteries.
I'm typing on one, and I don't see a case opening.

~~~
dpkonofa
Looks like the new ones have updated to an internal battery. Not sure why
that's any different than the mouse. I'm just stating what was previously
given as the reason for the port being on the bottom.

------
trendia
A video would be worth 1,000 articles.

------
mesozoic
Ah good old form over function. Maybe issue all employees helmets.

~~~
wmeredith
Describes Apple to a tee the last decade or so. I say this as a sad Apple
fanboy of about 25 years.

~~~
MBCook
Johnny Ive desperately needs an editor.

------
camelCaseOfBeer
Hey Apple, I think Amazon's recommendation engine might have misplaced this
product suggestion. [https://www.amazon.com/Simplicity-Infant-Toddler-
children-Cu...](https://www.amazon.com/Simplicity-Infant-Toddler-children-
Cushion/dp/B00RYGIV6S/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1519073209&sr=8-8&keywords=baby+head+protector&dpID=51trtc%252BS7YL&preST=_SX342_QL70_&dpSrc=srch)

